# Whatcha lookin' at, Freak!?



## jeffashman (Jul 25, 2021)

They look pretty annoyed. Not sure why. Oh, yeah, it's almost 103F on the patio. I'd be pissed too, if I had to live out there.


BarnSwallows2021072501 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Jul 25, 2021)

Just spotted K9 I think.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 25, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Just spotted K9 I think.


IDK, these guys look like Goodfellas about to roll me...


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 26, 2021)

Ha! They do look grump. Nice shot.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Douglas Brown (Aug 4, 2021)

103°F and just imagine the "wonderful" aromas lifting from that nest.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 5, 2021)

These young birds always look angry.....


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 5, 2021)

Douglas Brown said:


> 103°F and just imagine the "wonderful" aromas lifting from that nest.


I can only imagine.


Jeff15 said:


> These young birds always look angry.....


Yes, they do. Maybe if they act tough, it'll scare the camera dude away...


----------



## nokk (Aug 5, 2021)

they look pissed.  must be teenagers.


----------



## terri (Aug 6, 2021)

Those are barn swallows.   They usually get crowded in these small nests when it's almost time to take off.   I've no idea why moms build such tiny nests since the usual clutch is 5 eggs, sometimes lower.     

And they're hungry, crowded, waiting on mom to fly in and feed them in this summer heat.   

Yeah, they're annoyed, but from the looks of it they're healthy and growing and will be a distant memory in a week or so.   Except for the poop, of course.   

We've learned to put flat boxes under the nests for easy cleanup once they take off.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 6, 2021)

terri said:


> Those are barn swallows. They usually get crowded in these small nests when it's almost time to take off. I've no idea why moms build such tiny nests since the usual clutch is 5 eggs, sometimes lower.
> 
> And they're hungry, crowded, waiting on mom to fly in and feed them in this summer heat.
> 
> ...


Yep. It looks like the parents returned, and may lay a second clutch of eggs. They did that last year. I caught a blue-jay kidnapping one of the little ones. I keep a pooper scooper underneath, beccause I found they are impractical for scooping up doggy doo. Once the season is over, I empty the scooper into the compost bin and mix it in.


----------

